# Boeing 787 Dreamliner - soon to cross the Atlantic



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Hopefully some time next year, the Boeing 787 Dreamliner (which is essentially a replacement for the Boeing 767 which American, United, and Delta, among others, use or have used for transcons and transatlantic flights), will fly a Fester to Europe for his E.D. Several airlines which fly trans-Atlantic routes have them on order including UA and AA.

Right now, the only two 787s that have been delivered anywhere are ANA's, and the airline is currently using them for short-haul routes between Tokyo and Okayama and Tokyo and Hiroshima.

Service just started up and I went to Japan to fly in the 787.

The biggest difference is really the windows. Not only are they much larger (and they are equipped with electrochromic dimmers instead of shade) but they are higher, which gives a feeling of greater spaciousness.

The 15% humidity (not that I really noticed it on the short flight) will make a big difference on longer flights.

Did I mention this is a really cool plane? :angel:

A fairly extensive report is online but below are some photos (my article has six slide shows at the end with over 100 photos).


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Kind of weird to have a window in the bathroom. What if someone peers in?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> Kind of weird to have a window in the bathroom. What if someone peers in?


I have heard that's only a problem when the supply plane flies over with extra first-class meals and such.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

My wife is AA plat, and she has a ton of points. Not sure if she will make Exec Plat next year.

The issues I have with AA is that their overall EU network is pretty week - weakest compared to UA and DL. Yes you can go with BA, but that entails a change in London. It seems to be more efficient to hit your destination directly, or at worst transit in continental Europe. DL can lean on the KLM/AF network, and UA on the LH network. I lost my "I love Heathrow" T-shirt a long time ago.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I think UA is first US airline to get 787.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> I think UA is first US airline to get 787.


That is correct. What routes it will fly are TBD.

When I flew back from Tokyo a few days ago on CO/UA, the crew was very interesting to see my photos of the 787 since they knew they were getting it sooner or later.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

JSpira said:


> That is correct. What routes it will fly are TBD.


There's been extensive discussions about this on FlyerTalk, Airliners.net, etc. IIRC I read the first route was going to be IAH-AKL.


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's hoping Delta gets one for their Atlanta <-> Munich flights!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Challenge64 said:


> Here's hoping Delta gets one for their Atlanta <-> Munich flights!


I prefer JFK to MUC. :angel:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Challenge64 said:


> Here's hoping Delta gets one for their Atlanta <-> Munich flights!


Sorry friend, I think we delayed the 78s till 2020, 18 of them from NWA original order.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Tanning machine said:


> Kind of weird to have a window in the bathroom. What if someone peers in?


Reminds of the time back in the day when you were allowed to stay on the plane at a stop on a through flight and use the Lav. I was using the facility when the ground crew came and stated emptying the holding tank. Got a pretty cold breeze in the nether regions.

Didn't do that again.

I have a friend whose son is the Chief Project Engineer on the 787. He and the Boeing test crew just completed a non stop record flight from the USA to Bangladesh. I suggested they might have chosen a better destination but he said they were not there that long.

Cheers


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> I have a friend whose son is the Chief Project Engineer on the 787. He and the Boeing test crew just completed a non stop record flight from the USA to Bangladesh. I suggested they might have chosen a better destination but he said they were not there that long.
> 
> Cheers


Maybe they were trying to push it to Singapore but the low fuel light came on.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> I have a friend whose son is the Chief Project Engineer on the 787. He and the Boeing test crew just completed a non stop record flight from the USA to Bangladesh. I suggested they might have chosen a better destination but he said they were not there that long.


It was an around-the-world flight that set several records - see Boeing 787 Dreamliner Sets World Records for Speed and Distance


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

i realize that this is slightly different but i rode the Airbus A380 a few weeks ago on Korean Air LAX-ICN. it's also an interesting plane because you have 2 floors that span the entire length of the plane (actually you have 3 but the bottom floor is for luggage).

the top floor is set up as 100% business class. it's kind of interesting to walk an entire length of a airplane full of biz class seats. i was lucky enough to get a seat up there...definitely nice with 2 lounge areas, a staffed bar in the back lounge, duty free shop in the rear of the bottom floor, etc.

one of the bathrooms is also very spacious. it was nice when my 5 year old son had to go to the bathroom and i was able to go in with him and just stand off to the side with plenty of space.

i generally fly AA to europe so if any AA or BA gets the 787 that would be great!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

RVD said:


> i realize that this is slightly different but i rode the Airbus A380 a few weeks ago on Korean Air LAX-ICN. it's also an interesting plane because you have 2 floors that span the entire length of the plane (actually you have 3 but the bottom floor is for luggage).
> 
> the top floor is set up as 100% business class. it's kind of interesting to walk an entire length of a airplane full of biz class seats. i was lucky enough to get a seat up there...definitely nice with 2 lounge areas, a staffed bar in the back lounge, duty free shop in the rear of the bottom floor, etc.


I too found the A380 quite interesting (I described it as two airplanes glued one atop another :angel. The upper deck configurations vary by carrier.

Lufthansa is all business class as well - while Air France has business class, then enhanced economy, then economy.

If you want to see what the AF and Lufthansa configurations look like, see
*Air France A380 New York JFK to Paris Affaires Business Class Review*

and
*Lufthansa Airbus A380 Flight 400 Frankfurt to New York Review*



RVD said:


> i generally fly AA to europe so if any AA or BA gets the 787 that would be great!


AA has 787s on order.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Air New Zealand is, or at least wanted to be, a launch customer for the 787. Boeing has compensated them for the delay.

I'm not sure if Air NZ plan to keep their 777s on the LAX - LHR route or will change to a 787 when Boeing finally delivers in 2014.

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gene...s/awx/2011/10/19/awx_10_19_2011_p0-383894.xml

Edit:

Boeing just rolled out another AirNZ 777

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0ZkhGQ_K4Ak


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm booked in April on a NS UA flight from IAD to FRA with a NS return from MUC back to IAD in early May. Sure would be nice if it was on a 787 but likely will be a 777, a nice plane but not up to the standards of a 787.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JSpira said:


> It was an around-the-world flight that set several records - see Boeing 787 Dreamliner Sets World Records for Speed and Distance


A little odd that it is the fastest "eastbound" trip, when the fastest route would ordinarily be over the pole (and a little bit westbound).

Anyway, hope those Boeing personnel enjoyed their time in the 3-3-3 coach seating.

http://www.king5.com/news/business/...251843.html?gallery=y&c=y&img=4#gallery-image


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> A little odd that it is the fastest "eastbound" trip, when the fastest route would ordinarily be over the pole (and a little bit westbound).
> 
> Anyway, hope those Boeing personnel enjoyed their time in the 3-3-3 coach seating.


The ANA 787 was not 3-3-3 in the back, it was 2-4-2 with a small gap in the middle of the middle seats with two armrests.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

You mention the increased humidity level for moister air. In reading and watching specials they state in addition to the increased humidty, the cabin pressure is reduced closer to sea level. Curious if you noticed or it made any difference during your flight.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The BoatMan said:


> You mention the increased humidity level for moister air. In reading and watching specials they state in addition to the increased humidty, the cabin pressure is reduced closer to sea level. Curious if you noticed or it made any difference during your flight.


I did mention cabin pressure, actually:


> The Dreamliner's internal pressure is set to 1,800 m (6,000') altitude instead of 2,400 m (8,000'), the norm on older aircraft.


And for the relatively short flight, although it was very comfortable, it would really be hard to make a comparison versus a longer flight where that would really make a difference in passenger comfort.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JSpira said:


> The ANA 787 was not 3-3-3 in the back, it was 2-4-2 with a small gap in the middle of the middle seats with two armrests.


I was referring to the photo in the link I posted, of the RTW 787 you wrote about.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> I was referring to the photo in the link I posted, of the RTW 787 you wrote about.


I know. Sorry if my post was not clear. I was just providing a contrast with the ANA fleet.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Whoa! ANA 787 will be serving SJC:

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_19592406


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

roots said:


> Whoa! ANA 787 will be serving SJC:
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_19592406


Score!

OP: You went to Japan just to test out a 787? Do you mind revealing your profession? :rofl:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

roots said:


> Whoa! ANA 787 will be serving SJC:
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_19592406


I'm surprised that San Jose has so few international flights--I would have thought a Tokyo route, as well as other Asia cities, would be justified with all the tech companies that are closer to SJC than SFO.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> I'm surprised that San Jose has so few international flights--I would have thought a Tokyo route, as well as other Asia cities, would be justified with all the tech companies that are closer to SJC than SFO.


American had a NRT trip - but that ended in 2006. I flew to Tokyo on it once - was an easy connnection.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> American had a NRT trip - but that ended in 2006. I flew to Tokyo on it once - was an easy connnection.


Same here, I'll never forget that flight. I ate something on that flight (or the connecting flight) that didn't agree with me and I spent 1/2 of it violently ill. It was awful.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*787 Design features*

For the technically inclined, here's some pretty good info on the 787 design and manufacturing approaches.

I remember developing many of these features on the F-22 and other aircraft back in the days (80's and 90's) when I was a Chief Engineer for the USAF.

Don't let the static test pictures of the wing bending get you nervous. Its done on every design of commercial and military aircraft world wide as part of the certification / qualification process

http://www.aerotoxic.org/download/docs/news_and_articles/Introducing_the_787.pdf

Cheers


----------

